# Aptaujas >  Foruma dalībnieku vecums

## GuntisK

Interesanti kāda vecuma cilvēki pārsvarā piedalās šajā forumā?

----------


## Athlons

::  mļin... visi baigi jaunie pagaidām... 
vai tiešām nav kāds vecāks par 30...

----------


## GuntisK

Dodiet ceļu jaunajiem!  ::  Joks.

----------


## Delfins

Interneta brīvība pieļauj nekorektas atbildes.

----------


## Vinchi

Tiem jaunajiem jau vairāk laiks ir eksperimentēt  ::

----------


## kurlander

vienkārši veči nav nobalsojuši

----------


## JANCIS89

Veci suņi jaunus trikus nemācas  ::  (Joks)

----------


## zanis

Ir ,ir vecāki šajā forumā PIEMĒRAM ES!!!!!   59.GADI

----------


## ivog

Njā, 40-gadnieki ar 60-gadniekiem vienā grupā sabāzti, kas liek man, 40 gadus jaunam cilvēkam justies kā vectētiņam, paldies aptaujas veidotājam   ::

----------


## GTC

> Njā, 40-gadnieki ar 60-gadniekiem vienā grupā sabāzti, kas liek man, 40 gadus jaunam cilvēkam justies kā vectētiņam, paldies aptaujas veidotājam


 *+1*  ::

----------


## defs

> Njā, 40-gadnieki ar 60-gadniekiem vienā grupā sabāzti, kas liek man, 40 gadus jaunam cilvēkam justies kā vectētiņam, paldies aptaujas veidotājam  
> 
> 
>  *+1*


 man apmēram tas pats  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nu 30 ... 40 gadus vecie ir tie kad tika veikta rūpmiecības sagraušanas politika un elektronika maz interesēja (lielam vairumam), jo tā bija neperspektīva. Jaunākiem liekas ineresanta, nu vispār kaut ko vajag. Vecākie ir tie, kas reāli agrāk strādāja vai ineresējās un bija reāli pamati kāpēc par to interesēties.

----------


## buipis

Man ir 13. gadi un lauki, kuros ir daudz vecu lietu.  ::

----------


## Friidis

> Njā, 40-gadnieki ar 60-gadniekiem vienā grupā sabāzti, kas liek man, 40 gadus jaunam cilvēkam justies kā vectētiņam, paldies aptaujas veidotājam


 
Nu- 40 gados arī ir vectētiņi redzēti, tā kā tāds pats vecis vien esi... :: 
Es par opi pirmoreiz kļuvu 55-cos.. ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

yhe man ir 12 un es saprotu ka te tādu ir maz  ::  uzskatu jebkuram ir tiesības sākt mācīties elektroniku  :: 
Piemēram es savu pirmo izstrādājumu uztaisīju 8 gadu vecumā

----------


## Edgars 123

Jautājums foruma adminstrātoram! Vai vecāki par 60 gadiem drīkst piedalīties,domāju (pensionāri).Paldies.

----------


## Didzis

Forums ir brīvs no vecuma ierobežojumiem un ar radiotehniku var ņemties jebkurā vecumā. Ka tik lodāmuru var rokās noturēt,

----------


## Edgars 123

Paldies. Esmu gados ticis pāri sātana skaitlim 66.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Vai vecāki par 60 gadiem drīkst piedalīties""
Nu tak ka nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst  ::  Un kad pēc pavisam nedaudz pāris gadiem arī mani šis vecums smagi piemeklēs, tad kā visiem skolaspuikiem zināms, dzīve izbeidzas, sekss vairs neinteresē, un visas profesionālās iemaņas acumirklī izgaist bez pēdām.
Ņeļauj puikiem sevi apcelt! Un esi allaž te gaidīts.

----------


## Edgars 123

Paldies,pacentīšos būt forumā sportiskā formā. Pagaidām vēl ar pilnu jaudu strādāju valsts labā un turpinu celt................?!?!!!! Uzsaucu visiem tostu. Priekā!!!

----------


## janeks

> man apmēram tas pats


 Vēlviens +1

----------

